# LGDs free to good home on craigslist in CO



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Two young Kangals (male & female) are free to good home in Longmont, CO ... could be a great deal for someone looking for a LGD ... originally paid $1600 for each ... but not good with poultry or rabbits.

here's the ad:
http://boulder.craigslist.org/grd/2969646901.html


----------

